# Best place to sell knives



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Where would be a good place to sell my knives online?

cheers, superman


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This forum, E-Bay,Craigslist,One of the knife forums ect.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

what ya got // on here or http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forum.php flea bay us uk has banned them no idea why


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

norca said:


> what ya got // on here or http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forum.php flea bay us uk has banned them no idea why


Ebay banned the sale of knifes and other weapons due to minors being able to purchase them without having to present any form of identification.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

not ebay us. i buy knives on ebay all the time. i think it's just ebay us to uk


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

pop shot said:


> not ebay us. i buy knives on ebay all the time. i think it's just ebay us to uk


indeed. There are knives available on Ebay us.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

just maybe not for uk. buyers


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

www.gearbastion.com the ONLY place to sell knives


----------



## Annie Moore (Aug 27, 2015)

i have a few knives i want to get rid of where is the best place to sell them


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how about some pics of your work you may be surprised how many you can sell


----------

